# I'm tired of people calling Bargnani a bust...



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Please tell me in what way is he a bust? All I ever hear these reporters say is that he is a bust, and that he is the next Radmonovic, or the next Nikoloz Tskitishvili. One thing these two don't have on Bargnani was that he wasn't an unknown product. The Raptors, and Colangelo where both scouting this kid since he was 16 years of age. A BIG THING was that Bargnani was a MVP type player on a championship team in the Euroleague, but all I ever hear is how this kid is too raw for the NBA game, but thing is that he is playing grown men, and harder competition than he would face at the college level.

Radmanovic, and Nikoloz Tskitishvili where both drafted on potential, and hardly played while Bargnani was a vital piece to his team, and became the first option in the playoffs where they want the championship. Bargnani is also no stiff he actually pulled off cross overs in the summer league, and on defense Vs the Celtics he guarded Rondo one play, and kept up with him. The kid has a rock of a lower body, and posses good lower body power. But being more athletic, having a strong lower body, and being a first option on a championship team doesn't mean anything, but he can shoot lights out so he is the next European bust. You may not like the kid, but he is talented, and his talent level could make him an all star one year. There is also this misconseption that Bargnani is 'small'... since when does measuring in at 7-0 without shoes(putting him over 7-1 IN SHOES), and 250 pounds at draft measurement mean small? Also anyone who watched this kid play knows that he has an awesome first step, and has the ability to blow by his opponent. 2 years ago the Raptors invited Benneton to Toronto for a game, and 2 years a SKINNY Bargnani at the time held his own against the Raptors PF's, he even beat Chris Bosh off the dribble many times. At that time the world knew about Andrea Bargnani, but even at that young age, Bargnani was good for someone his age against a NBA team. Sure his rebounding isn't the best, but he is still a decent rebounder, and once he fills out his 7-0 frame he is going to become a good rebounder.

For those doubting Bargnani here watch this please .Pull up at 1:06 for a cross fake by him, and pull at up 1:14 for Bargnani going coast to coast and crossing up a guard. I could have posted some euroleague stuff that would make you go damn, but some haters would say lets see him do it against north americans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u15IORiDlz8

He is extremely mobile, and incredibly smooth for someone his size. This kid is not bust he is a future all star players with his size, mobility, handles, and shooting touch don't come along very often.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Who called him a bust?


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Who called him a bust?


All these reporters comparing him to Nikoloz, Radman, etc...


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Speaking of humps, the Raptors waste their top overall pick on "Baby Tskitishvili," Andrea Bargnani. Anybody got a gust of wind? You can knock this guy over with one.


click here

How can they honestly say this if they have never seen him play? He was far more proven than Tskitivilli ever was at any point of his career.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why are you getting worked up? Anyone calling him a bust before a single NBA game has been played is an absolute fool. And I wouldn't waste long posts on fools.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well yeah, if your comparing him to someone like Thabo Sefolosha who is only equaled by Jesus and Kratos, yeah, he'll be a bust if you think he can get to that level, but in just general basketball terms he might not be a bust.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> click here
> 
> How can they honestly say this if they have never seen him play? He was far more proven than Tskitivilli ever was at any point of his career.


Read all of the guys comments. He is trying to be funny not seriously evaluate the picks.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> click here
> 
> How can they honestly say this if they have never seen him play? He was far more proven than Tskitivilli ever was at any point of his career.



Thats just the media being the media, they say things, without getting all of their information,trust me I know I'm a Hawks fan :biggrin: . You just have to learn to ignore them.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Man, his shot is nice.

He is going to be a bear to contend with on the pick and roll especially with Bosh on the interior.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

On pure assumption, I believe Bargnani will be a good player, but not reach the levels of a Dirk. I see him maturing into a prime Toni Kukoc type with less ball handling skills, but being a better jump shooter.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

The guy is a proper no1 draft. I would have picked him over Yao. Very good and will keep improving for years, unlike Yao.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6aRAIxzmei4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6aRAIxzmei4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQIDI0Myw7Y"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQIDI0Myw7Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u15IORiDlz8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u15IORiDlz8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Who called him a bust?


Ha Ditto. I'm waiting to see him. He's one of the only guys in that draft I DON'T feel will be a bust.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Not a single regular season game and people already thinks he's a bust


hahaha how about that?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Not a single regular season game and people already thinks he's a bust
> 
> 
> hahaha how about that?


just like Mario Williams, with the Texans


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

No need to get all sensitive about it. Lots of people were calling Yao a bust. Everybody who's a number 1 pick will have tons of haters. Let him play a NBA game first, before people act like they know what they're talking about.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

neural_dream said:


> The guy is a proper no1 draft. I would have picked him over Yao. Very good and will keep improving for years, unlike Yao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looks very impressive here, he can be good in the pick n roll.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

uh Yao's gotten better every year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

neural_dream said:


> The guy is a proper no1 draft. I would have picked him over Yao. Very good and will keep improving for years, unlike Yao.
> 
> 
> <object height="350" width="425">
> ...



Ehh not bad. But can he speak Chinese like yao? ... Thats what i thought.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

DAMN, get over yourself.

Posters take this place too serious, and can time to time be over sensitive. Everything here is subjective, noone knows how good he will be.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

When Yao Ming went first I had no clue about whether or not he'd be any good.Tony Kornheiser kept calling him a stick figure,but I didn't know until I saw him play and even then I wasn't sure how high his ceiling really was for awhile.I don't scout the Shanghai sharks or the Italian league so I'll have to wait and see what this guy looks like in an NBA uniform.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

sloth said:


> ...like Thabo Sefolosha who is only equaled by Jesus and Kratos, yeah, he'll be a bust if you think he can get to that level, but in just general basketball terms he might not be a bust.


Kratos :rofl:

But yeah Bargnani, IMO, will be big.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

neural_dream said:


> The guy is a proper no1 draft. I would have picked him over Yao. Very good and will keep improving for years, unlike Yao.


because we all know yao peeked after his second season?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I Don't trust any guy with a girl name J/K, his selection comes down to the credibility of Colangelo. He's the only one who seems sure this kid can play so if you trust him be optimistic about this kid.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wtfthreadmove


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm not sure why this thread got moved here, this topic has been discussed ad nauseum 'round these parts.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You aren't allowed to make a post in the NBA board unless it's about LeBron..


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> DAMN, get over yourself.
> 
> Posters take this place too serious, and can time to time be over sensitive. Everything here is subjective, noone knows how good he will be.


 You, sir, are correct.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

neural_dream said:


> The guy is a proper no1 draft. I would have picked him over Yao. Very good and will keep improving for years, *unlike Yao.*


why cant yao improve? any NBA player can improve there game.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> why cant yao improve? any NBA player can improve there game.


Don't take wat neuraldream said seriously, he's obviously a Yao hater and any common sense person can see that Yao has improved every season he has been in the NBA. His stats also indicate his improvement year by year.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> Don't take wat neuraldream said seriously, he's obviously a Yao hater


lol, obviously :laugh:. After all there are so many Yaohaters or whatever in the world. lol.

I like him a lot. I was a big supporter of his when he came to the league. Too bad he's proven he can't improve his team's chances to become a championship contender.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

neural_dream said:


> The guy is a proper no1 draft. I would have picked him over Yao. Very good and will keep improving for years, unlike Yao.
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6aRAIxzmei4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6aRAIxzmei4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> ...


.... makes him the #1 pick. Competition is as good or better in Europe than what you see in the NCAA. 

I am happy with out pick. Its too early too call him a bust, so everyone shut up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, who's calling dude a bust? Let the season begin, then we'll see how much of a "bust" he turns out to be.


----------

